# tal



## Chimel

Een twintigtal is ongeveer twintig, een honderdtal is ongeveer honderd. Maar vaak lees ik zaken zoals: "We willen een drietal voorstellen doen", waarbij ze eigenlijk "drie voorstellen" bedoelen (iedereen kan toch tot drie tellen... + de contekst toont dat er maar drie voorstellen zijn). Ik heb zelfs al verschillende keren "een tweetal" gelezen.

Ik vroeg mij af: is er een verschil tussen bv "twee/drie/vier... suggesties" en de variant met -tal? Is bv "een drietal kritieken" wat "zachter" of "beleefder" dan "drie kritieken"? Waarom, wanneer en waar (in Vlaanderen én ook in Nederland?) wordt die variant gebruikt als je eigenlijk het exacte aantal kent? 

En als ik bv "een zestal thema's" lees (zonder verdere contekst), hoe kan ik dan weten of ik moet vertalen door "une demi-douzaine" (ongeveer zes, kan ook vijf of zeven zijn) of "six" want het gaat precies om zes?

Alvast bedankt !


----------



## Peterdg

Pragmatisch zijn. "een tiental" = "une dizaine". Het werkt natuurlijk alleen als er in het Frans een behoorlijk/gebruikelijk equivalent is.

Indien de context het niet duidelijk maakt, weet je inderdaad niet of the werkelijk om "zoveel" gaat dan wel om "ongeveer zoveel". Ce sont les choses de la langue. Rien à faire.


----------



## triptonizer

Hoi Chimel

Een "drietal" is inderdaad minder precies dan "drie", het geeft een benadering aan. Wat dat "benaderende" aspect is, hangt van de context af.
Als ik tijdens een vergadering zeg dat ik een drietal bemerkingen heb bij het voorstel van een collega, dan klinkt dat zachter, beleefder zoals jij al opmerkte. Het kan ook impliceren dat ik de mogelijkheid openhoud om tijdens mijn uiteenzetting nog een extra puntje toe te voegen enz. 
Maar het klopt evengoed dat een drietal suggesties in veel gevallen gewoon een andere manier is om te zeggen: drie suggesties.


----------



## Chimel

Bedankt beiden.

Wat mij ook opvalt is dat je nooit zou zeggen "Hij heeft een drietal kinderen", bv,, ook als je niet helemaal zeker bent hoeveel hij heeft. Het is alsof deze manier van spreken alleen maar met abstrakte zaken kan gebruikt worden, neen?


----------



## triptonizer

Chimel said:


> Wat mij ook opvalt is dat je nooit zou zeggen "Hij heeft een drietal kinderen", bv,, ook als je niet helemaal zeker bent hoeveel hij heeft.


Dat klopt helemaal. Als ik niet zeker ben zou ik in dit geval zeggen: "Hij heeft drie kinderen, denk ik." Volgens mij is de reden dat het element van "onzekerheid, benadering" als louter subjectief wordt voorgesteld: iemand heeft precies twee, drie of vier kinderen (je kan het hem vragen, = objectieve zekerheid). Als ik wil nuanceren, is het enkel omdat ik het me niet goed herinner etc.

Een paar voorbeelden die mijns inziens wel kunnen (met mensen):

Hij heeft twee kinderen bij zijn echtgenote, en daarnaast nog een drietal buitenechtelijke.
Een vijftal betogers slaagde erin het cordon te doorbreken. [merk op dat het werkwoord strikt genomen in het enkelvoud moet, hoewel slaagde*n *ook aanvaard wordt]

Tussen haakjes: ik ga hier helemaal op mijn taalgevoel af, misschien kent er iemand wel de "regels"


----------



## Chimel

Ik blijf het een intrigerend taalverschijnsel vinden omdat die mogelijkheid om een zeer klein aantal toch te nuanceren bij mijn weten niet in andere talen bestaat (misschen wel in het Bulgaars, dat weet ik niet... ).

Samengevat zijn er dus blijkbaar twee gebruiken: 
- Voor deze koek heb je een drietal eieren nodig (subjectieve benadering: in principe drie in het recept, maar je kunt wat meer of minder gebruiken)
- Je bent helaas in een viertal examens gefaald (= hier gaat het effectief om vier, niet meer en niet minder, maar het is eerder een "zachte" manier om iets anaangenaams te verkondigen).

Zit ik juist?


----------



## triptonizer

-een drietal eieren -> juist zonder meer, en ook de verklaring die je geeft
-een viertal examens -> ik twijfel, ik kan me niet echt een context voorstellen waarin ik het zo zou formuleren.
Misschien omdat het de student nog langer in de onzekerheid laat (heb ik nu vier of zelfs vijf herexamens?), en dus helemaal niet zachter overkomt.

Als ik er goed over nadenk, lijkt het me noodzakelijk dat de hoeveelheid zelf rekbaar is, zoals de eieren (als ze erg klein zijn kan je er ook vier nemen).
Iets wat heel precies te tellen is (aantal kinderen, examens), kan je niet "verzachten" door er een ...-tal van te maken.

Ik zou in het Engels vergelijken met "a couple of", in het Frans "quelques". Je kan in het Nederlands ...-tallen vervangen door een paar..., enkele...: enkele opmerkingen, een paar eieren.
De uitdrukking met -tal geeft dan iets meer informatie, zonder heel precies te worden.


----------



## Peterdg

Dat zijn dus moeilijke vragen wanneer het over je eigen moedertaal gaat.

Ik heb er eens goed over nagedacht en ik denk dat de toevoeging van -tal dikwijls een emotioneel accent geeft aan de hoeveelheid.

Als iemand zegt: "ik heb een drietal vragen", dan denk ik dat hij eigenlijk zegt "ik heb drie vragen (en het kan u veel lijken, ... of weinig)"

Volgens mij kan je het ook gebruiken met "kinderen". Bv. "Hij heeft een vijftal kinderen en nu is zijn vrouw weer in verwachting". De spreker weet waarschijnlijk zeer goed dat zijn onderwerp van gesprek 5 kinderen heeft maar met de toevoeging van -tal, voegt hij er een emotionele noot aan toe (in dit geval van afkeuring).

Nu, naar mijn gevoel is de toevoeging van -tal een vrij formele bedoening. In mijn voorbeeld over de kinderen, zou men in de spreektaal (tenminste, toch in mijn idiolect) eerder zeggen: "hij heeft een stuk of vijf kinderen" ipv. "een vijftal kinderen".

Ik hoop dat je hier iets aan hebt.


----------



## Chimel

triptonizer said:


> Ik zou in het Engels vergelijken met "a couple of", in het Frans "quelques".


Neen, het is niet helemaal hetzelfde en dat is net het eigenaardige aan -tal met een zeer klein aantal: "een drietal eieren" = in principe drie maar met toch met wat ruimte. Bij "quelques" kan het gaan van drie tot vijf, zes... of zelfs meer ("quelques personnes", dat zijn misschien een tiental in sommige situaties) en is er niet die principiële voorkeur voor drie. Hetzelfde bij "een drietal opmerkingen": men verwacht toch drie.

Als ik deze nuance moet vertalen, dan moet ik zeggen "deux ou trois" (of "trois ou quatre"...). Als de mensen zeggen "J'ai deux ou trois remarques", bedoelen ze meestal "enkele, niet zoveel..." maar misschien zijn er toch wel vier !



> Ik heb er eens goed over nagedacht en ik denk dat de toevoeging van -tal dikwijls een emotioneel accent geeft aan de hoeveelheid.
> 
> Als iemand zegt: "ik heb een drietal vragen", dan denk ik dat hij eigenlijk zegt "ik heb drie vragen (en het kan u veel lijken, ... of weinig)"



Bedankt, Peter, ik denk dat dit de vraag goed samenvat - net als de uitleg van Triptonizer. Maar net daarom begrijp ik niet goed waarom mijn voorbeeld met "een viertal examens" niet zou kloppen... Maar zoals je zei: "C'est la langue!"


----------



## Peterdg

Chimel said:


> Maar net daarom begrijp ik niet goed waarom mijn voorbeeld met "een viertal examens" niet zou kloppen... Maar zoals je zei: "C'est la langue!"


Oei! Ik had de opmerking over "een viertal examens" niet gezien.

Volgens mij kan het wel. "Je bent helaas in een viertal examens niet geslaagd (en ik denk dat dat wat teveel is om in de tweede zittijd nog te kunnen slagen)"


----------



## Joannes

Dag allemaal.

Ik denk dat -tal enkel 'zachter' is in de zin dat het een beetje onduidelijkheid geeft en dus meer ruimte voor interpretatie geeft. "Ik heb een drietal opmerkingen" geeft wat meer vrijheid aan de spreker om gewoon zijn betoog te doen. Beeld je het omgekeerde in: iemand die ferm stelt "wel, daarop heb ik drie dingen te zeggen" en maar aan twee komt, lijdt gezichtsverlies. Zoals Peterdg zegt, laat het ook de vrijheid aan de toehoorder om 'drie opmerkingen' als veel of weinig te interpreteren, en het helpt hem de punten te onderscheiden waarop verduidelijking/een antwoord/... nodig is.

"Je bent helaas in een viertal examens gefaald"
Ik ben het eens met triptonizer dat in dit geval interpretatieruimte niet helpt.. De student wil zijn resultaten kennen, en de prof (of mentor, of watdanook) is verondersteld het exacte aantal te kennen. Ik bedoel: de examens en de eindresultaten is de reden waarom de twee samenkomen, het is geen onderwerp in de marge. (Ter contrast: veronderstel een vergadering van docenten tijdens het volgende jaar waar de prof gevraagd wordt naar de vorige resultaten van de student..) Ik denk ook dat als de implicatie is dat het er te veel zijn om het nog te herstellen zonder je jaar te moeten overdoen, dat je dat dan eerder precies zo zou zeggen. Dat vermijdt het vernoemen van een aantal, wat helpt de student om geen gezichtsverlies te lijden.

Maar veronderstel nu een student die in zijn laatste jaar vijf herexamens heeft en zijn diploma in september haalt. Hij zou geneigd kunnen zijn om, later daarnaar gevraagd, te antwoorden dat hij "een viertal" herexamens had.  Dat dat dan eerder vijf zal betekenen dan drie is okee - we verstaan elkaar.


----------



## Chimel

Zeer verduidelijkend allemaal, bedankt.

Ik wil alleen maar nog opmerken dat ik zaken zoals "een drietal voorstellen" ook en vooral in schriftelijke documenten lees, waar die interpretatieruimte niet nodig is omdat de auteur bij het schrijven - en zeker bij het herlezen - toch moet weten hoeveel voorstellen hij wil doen! En die drie voorstellen volgen meestal op dezelfde bladzijde waar hij net van "een drietal" heeft gesproken... waarbij de rationalist in mij denkt "waarom zeg je dan niet gewoon drie?"

Het wordt dus ook stilaan een modieus "tic de langage", zonder echte meerwaarde, vrees ik. Maar ja, zo zijn er nog veel...


----------

